# If You are Looking for a Great Thermal Imaging Guided Hog Hunt!



## BCAPES (Nov 2, 2016)

I was very blessed to be able to take my boys on a night time thermal image hog hunt this weekend.  Pictured are the results!  

I went with Adam Reas and I can say that it was one of the best guided trips I have ever been on.  I have been on numerous guided trips for hunting and fishing and this was top notch.  He and his team, Rabbit and Josh, worked very hard for us to bag some game.  We saw numerous hogs and was able to observe deer, bobcat, etc...  Their equipment is high quality!!

They were very patient with my sons and taught them the safety precautions, how to shoot with the thermal scopes and what to expect.  I was able to make some memories with my boys that I will never forget.   

I would highly recommend their team for a great experience!  Give him a call

478-338-6663


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 2, 2016)

Awesome, looks like somebody gave that spotted pig a headache.


----------



## supaman002 (Nov 3, 2016)

Brian, thank you for your kind words.   It was an all night adventure for sure filled with great fellowship, highs and lows but most importantly meeting new friends.  I look forward to more adventures with you and your boys.  If anyone is looking for a great hunt feel free to contact me.


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 3, 2016)

Good deal!  Adam told me he was going to put your boys on some hogs!  Great memories there!


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Dec 9, 2016)

What did it cost per gun if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Grub Master (Dec 9, 2016)

Good to see your son holding the rifle without his finger on the trigger.  You taught him well.


----------



## riverbank (Dec 9, 2016)

joey1919 said:


> Awesome, looks like somebody gave that spotted pig a headache.



I was gonna ask if one of those young men put a head shot on that spotted Hog.


----------



## supaman002 (Dec 12, 2016)

Pm sent to several of you who inquired about booking a hunt, feel free to ask any questions i try to look often to answer, and thanks for your interest


----------



## supaman002 (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh and the head shot spotted hog was a interesting story, we walked around a finger and the pigs just appeared my client dropped one and the spotted one bolted straight for us, a quick draw with the trusty 45 cal dropped him at our feet.  My client was so excited and im standing there in fight mode.  Its was harry but a rush for sure.


----------



## DoubleM (Dec 13, 2016)

What type of thermal or night vison did you use?


----------



## supaman002 (Dec 16, 2016)

Well i have used several different brands, right now i like the pulsar apex xd 75.  I did an experiment with a few and the pulsar performed very well and its lower in price to the flir.


----------

